# After nearly 6 years of Unexplained IF and three chemicals....



## mammag

I've finally got what I think is my sticky :bfp:, my lines have never gotten this dark, and I've never made it this far. My husband and I tried for a baby for years, Clomid, Femara, the works. We wound up divorcing after 7 years of marriage, and within 6 months he had a girl pregnant and they now have a baby girl. I got into a new relationship, with a man who has been infertile his whole life. He and his wife tried for years unsuccessfully, he had his sperm count done and was told he wouldn't have children naturally. Well, much to both of our surprise, my period didn't come on time, or a week later, or a week after that. I bought an HPT, never ever thinking it would be positive, so much so that I took it and left it, I didn't even look at it till later. But sure enough, I'm pregnant. This baby will be a miracle. A gift straight from heaven. My little impossibility.
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 46









2-3.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 38


----------



## jonnanne3

Oh my goodness!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

You are the proof that there is always a possibility. This meant to happen to you. :) Congrats and loads of good wishes and luck for this sticky bean.


----------



## skyesmom

wow!!!! that baby really wanted to come to you two!!! thanks for sharing this miracle!


----------



## Ellie Bean

Oh my gosh how exciting. Congrats!


----------



## yellowduck

Ahh so lovely, congratulations!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## TTC 84

Wow congratulations :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Congrats! :)


----------



## Ziggie

Amazing, congratulations :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

That is amazing! :D Congratulations and a happy & healthy 9 months! :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## wannabemummyb

Huge congrats. H&H 9 months x


----------



## KBCupcake

How wonderful for you. Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## mrs_park

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## HelenJane

Wow, that is so, so lucky!! A massive congratulations to you both!! :) :)


----------



## buttonbear14

Congrats :)


----------



## Mummafrog

Wonderful story, there is always hope. Congratulations on your beautiful miracle <3


----------



## george83

What a journey, congratulations x x


----------



## bblues9

Congratulations dear! It was wonderful story...proves that God is there. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## JPARR01

Congrats!!


----------



## TTCabundle

Congratulations!! x


----------



## TOHARD2TRY

This post made my heart melt, all the best to you and your partner, Such lovely news xx


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## No Doubt

Congrats hun! A blessing indeed!


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations!!!


----------



## wantbabynow

Hey, Congratulations, your whole life is about to change; I cant imagine how you are feeling - really happy for you. God had this in his plan all along. Enjoy your new adventure xxxx


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations sweetie <3. I wish you a H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations x


----------



## mandi21a

Amazing, I couldn't be happier !!!!

Happy and healthy 9months to you and baby!!


----------



## dizzy65

Congrats!!!


----------



## meli1981

Congrats hun!


----------



## sharnw

Mammag!!!! I randomly come across your name and seen your ticker!!! CONGRATS!!! :yipee:


----------



## mammag

SHARN!!! Bet you never expected to see me here!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mammag

And I have a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bdb84

That is amazing!! Congratulations, and wishing you a very happy, healthy 9 months. <3


----------



## wantbabynow

Hey, congrats on your good news, have a great 9ish months. Good things come to those who wait x


----------



## sharnw

I'm so so so so so so so so HAPPY FOR YOU :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee:

Do you have a journal?! x


----------



## mammag

No, I'm still afraid to jinx it, lol.


----------



## sharnw

Ok update here with your link when you do PLEASE <3 <3


----------



## mammag

Deal  eek! I've never had a journal before!


----------



## ELS57

This brought a smile to my face after a very stressful morning. I'm very happy for you, you sound like you deserve this so much!
Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months
X​


----------



## mindyb85

Mammag....im soooo happy for you!!! Miracles do happen! Trust me ;)


----------



## sharnw

Mindy totally agreeing with you there. Miracles <3


----------

